# SmartGWT :: RichTextEditor :: Value read



## Don_Pazo (12. Dez 2008)

Hallo 
ich benutze das GWT ("Google Web Toolkit") Bibliotek SmartGWT.

Habe aber folgendes Problem, bei der Widget "RichTextEditor" kann ich leider das Value (also das Text das ich in dem TextEditor eingefügt habe) nicht auslesen.

Unten das Beispiel:
 1. habe das RichTextEditor 
 2 einen Button, der auf dem Click reagiert und versucht das eingegebenen Text in dem Editor auszulesen und anzuzeigen.

=====================
Das Problem ist, ich kann mittels _richTextEditor.setValue("dies geht");_ Text in dem Editor setzen aber ich kann keinen Text auslesen mittels _richTextEditor.getValue()_! ld


Kann mir jemand helfen?
Was mache ich falsch?
Wie kann ich das Eingegebenentext auslesen damit ich es speichern kann?


http://www.smartclient.com/smartgwt/showcase/#form_controls_richedit


```
import com.google.gwt.core.client.EntryPoint;
import com.smartgwt.client.types.Overflow;
import com.smartgwt.client.widgets.Canvas;
import com.smartgwt.client.widgets.IButton;
import com.smartgwt.client.widgets.RichTextEditor;
import com.smartgwt.client.widgets.events.ClickEvent;
import com.smartgwt.client.widgets.events.ClickHandler;
import com.smartgwt.client.widgets.layout.VLayout;

public class RichTextEditorSample implements EntryPoint {

	public void onModuleLoad() {  
		   
		         VLayout layout = new VLayout();  
		         layout.setMembersMargin(5);  
		   
		         final RichTextEditor richTextEditor = new RichTextEditor();  
		         richTextEditor.setHeight(155);  
		         richTextEditor.setWidth(600);
		         richTextEditor.setOverflow(Overflow.HIDDEN);  
		         richTextEditor.setCanDragResize(true);  
		         richTextEditor.setShowEdges(true);  
		   
		         layout.addMember(richTextEditor);  
		   
		         IButton button = new IButton("Set Canvas HTML");  
		         button.addClickHandler(new ClickHandler() {  
		             public void onClick(ClickEvent event) {  
                                // 
                                // hier ist leider die richTextEditor.getValue() == null
                                //
		                 SC.say( richTextEditor.getValue() );		                 

                                //
                                // richTextEditor.setValue("dies geht") 
		             }  
		         });  
		   
		         layout.addMember(button);  
		   
		         layout.draw();  
		     }  
}
```


----------



## HLX (12. Dez 2008)

Deinem Code nach zu Urteilen ist zum Zeitpunkt des Klicks auch noch kein Text im Feld. So dürfte natürlich auch getValue() nichts liefern.


----------



## Don_Pazo (12. Dez 2008)

Hallo

nach der Kompilierung wird die Komponente angezeigt. Ich kann natürlich das setValue setzen


```
String defaultValue = "zum Beispiel";

     ...

     richTextEditor.setValue(defaultValue);

             IButton button = new IButton("Set Canvas HTML"); 
               button.addClickHandler(new ClickHandler() { 
                   public void onClick(ClickEvent event) { 
                                //
                                // hier ist leider die richTextEditor.getValue() == zum Beispiel
                                //
                       SC.say( richTextEditor.getValue() );                       
                   } 
               });
```

Es ist möglich der Text zu editieren/einfügen, ich kann aber der dass ich eingefügt habe nicht auslesen (ich will es nämlich speichern). Zumindest nicht mit dem _richTextEditor.getValue() _. Diese Funktion zeigt mir nur der defaultValue text.

Leider kenne ich keine Möglichkeit das editierte Text auszulesen!

Könnte mir da einer helfen?

Danke


----------



## Don_Pazo (8. Jan 2009)

Also die Version auf der SmartGTW Seite smartgwt - Google Code ist smartgwt-1.0b1.zip. Diese Version beinhaltet dieses Bug.

Sie müssen sich das aktuelle Version vom SVN runterladen/checkout und builden:

          1.) ~/smartgwt$ svn checkout http://smartgwt.googlecode.com/svn/tools/ tools  

          2.) ~/smartgwt$ svn checkout http://smartgwt.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ trunk

          3.) dann einfach von _"trunk"-Projekt_ der Ant task *build [default] * ausfüren.

Das wars.

Hier noch mal eine Beschreibung wie man es machen sollte: BuildingFromSVN - smartgwt - Google Code

Danke an sjivan


----------

